# Somwomana women reader



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox (Nov 10, 2009)

Contemporary Fiction $.99 

Somwomana answers the age old question, that a doctor in his white coat, ask a women, who is laying on a table with her legs in the air, or to check your private parts. Does it hurt when I press you here?   D*mn right it does.
    Somwomana is set in the future, in the twenty fifth century.  A story of twenty century woman who have been kicked in the butt, by the medical and legal profession. About how all men were abolished in the twenty fifth century.  And how women went back to nature and lived like the American Indiana lived. There is the matronly, adult Electra and the ten year old Somwomana They are discussing the sociology of a dead planets, and why Earth became a dead planet. 
(humorous,fiction)
            (   :try a sample you will like it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on the new book, Victoria! Do please use this thread to let us know when it is actually available and don't start a new one. 

Just a quick reminder of the rules.  We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Victoria

Hope you are doing well.

Just saying hello...

Nancy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Victoria:  PLEASE do not delete your previous posts. . . . . .it is important for the moderators in verifying that you are not posting too soon.

Thanks.


----------



## CaraMarsi27 (Aug 7, 2010)

Love your title and the premise. Good luck.


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks and happy reading.


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox (Nov 10, 2009)

A good day for  laughter. Try Somwomana and you will like it.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I got it, Miss Victoria!!!


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Your title is very intriguing. Sort of a companion piece to my love investigator book. 
Good luck!
Barbara Silkstone


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes, you got this old women's libber's attention!

Dana


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox (Nov 10, 2009)

Thank you dear ladies. If you wet your pants while laughter don't blame me. Thank again. Ha Ha Hi hi


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Victoria lane said:


> Thank you dear ladies. If you wet your pants with laughter don't blame me. Thank again. Ha Ha Hi hi


No, that would be the six cups of coffee I just had.


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes that will do it too. Ha Hi


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox (Nov 10, 2009)

Snowing in March again


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi Victoria. Good luck with your book. I've found that the humor genre is kind of difficult to break into, so I'm happy to help keep your thread up top on the boards.
Craig
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,40980.0.html


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Victoria!

Snowed in, are you?  Why don't you post a snippet of your book here and give us a taste of your humor? We can all use a good laugh!

Dana


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox (Nov 10, 2009)

Snippet from Somwomana
    In the late 90's a doctor was on trail in the USA for fathering over 100 children. He was in charge of a women's fertilize clinic and when he ran out of sperm , he used his own. True story. 
Somwomana was wrote in the late 80's and is a comical  account of what happen at the doctor trail. Was I ahead of my time or what. Somwomana was shelved until it was published in 2010.Thank to all for ordering.


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox (Nov 10, 2009)

Laugh and the world laugh with you, who said that?


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox (Nov 10, 2009)

Raining,wet, damp,sucks.  A good way to explain this day.


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox (Nov 10, 2009)

What a great day to order books.


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox (Nov 10, 2009)

My book Sowomana is a free download for kindle on smashwords. Enjoy!

_--- edit... new post merged with original thread. please remember, only one thread per book. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox (Nov 10, 2009)

Victoria lane said:


> Contemporary Fiction $.99
> 
> Somwomana answers the age old question, that a doctor in his white coat, ask a women, who is laying on a table with her legs in the air, or to check your private parts. Does it hurt when I press you here? D*mn right it does.
> Somwomana is set in the future, in the twenty fifth century. A story of twenty century woman who have been kicked in the butt, by the medical and legal profession. About how all men were abolished in the twenty fifth century. And how women went back to nature and lived like the American Indiana lived. There is the matronly, adult Electra and the ten year old Somwomana They are discussing the sociology of a dead planets, and why Earth became a dead planet.
> ...


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox (Nov 10, 2009)

A great day for women libbers.


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox (Nov 10, 2009)

Special $.99


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox (Nov 10, 2009)

Good reading only .99


----------

